# Listed Pooled Development Funds - Tax benefits?



## RichKid (9 June 2006)

Recently had a dabble in LSG, which is apparently a pooled development fund, AUS is another one, looks too good to be true but these are riskier investments: http://www.asx.com.au/investor/lmi/how/pooled_dev_funds.htm

Any comments by those in the know about these schemes? No CGT and fully franked tax free divs (when paid) sounds good to me.

Coyotte, what are you experiences with these please? Any others you know of (listed on ASX)?


----------



## bullmarket (9 June 2006)

*Re: Listed Pooled Development Funds- Tax benefits?*

Hi RichKid



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Recently had a dabble in LSG, which is apparently a pooled development fund, AUS is another one, looks too good to be true but these are riskier investments: http://www.asx.com.au/investor/lmi/how/pooled_dev_funds.htm
> 
> Any comments by those in the know about these schemes? No CGT and fully franked tax free divs (when paid) sounds good to me.
> 
> Coyotte, what are you experiences with these please? Any others you know of (listed on ASX)?




I don't invest in PDF's because they are too risky for me (only because they invest in mainly startup companies), but the link you posted explains very well what PDF's are, how they work and what the pros and cons are regarding investment risk and tax implications.

If anyone is interested in PDF's have a look at RK's link 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## RichKid (9 June 2006)

*Re: Listed Pooled Development Funds- Tax benefits?*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi RichKid
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks BM, it's tempting to invest in these co's for tax benefits but as a traders I prefer to use it as an extra incentive, I do try to ride longer term trends but there aren't any PDF's that seem to be strong atm, especially the resources stocks- all correcting and reversing trends.


----------

